# Betta tank?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Are 3 neon tetras and 2 balloon mollies too much company for a male betta in a 10 gal?

Would he be happier in a 1.5gal vase?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

I think the mollies will get too large for a 10g. The betta may work, but I'd up the neon school. I kept neons and a betta together in a 10g before and the neons were very timid and hid alot. I think the betta intimidated them. 

I'd get the betta a 5g tank instead of the vase. Those vases are too small IMO.

Its really hit or miss with bettas and other fish. You just need to have a backup tank, in case it doesn't work out. Up the neons before adding the betta though.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks, and I agree about the vases.

But please remember that balloon mollies don't get any bigger than an inch maybe 

Thanks!
He's in there now, doesn't seem to be too traumatized yet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok, I wasn't sure on the size of the balloon mollies. I know the regular ones can hit 2 inches or so.

If you have problems with him, I'd pick up a 5g tank and set that up. Its alot better than a vase and they aren't too expensive to setup. But, if he's doing ok and not terrorizing anyone (or the other way around) then leave him in there. I've had 2 bettas in a 10g community tank (at 2 different times of course) and both have been fine...I just had to choose the right kind of tankmates.


----------

